# Intact & full JJ&S Irish Whiskey Bottle



## irallen@comcast.net (Mar 27, 2008)

I have aquired a bottle which is believed to be over 100 years old, I would like to confirm the age and approx. value I can give you numbers off the bottom and the serial number or what ever that is on the inside of the label. # from inside lable: L593915, numbers off bottom: (top) W599. The Label reads JJ&S Extra Liqueur Special Dublin Whiskey. Every Drop is Over Tweleve years old it has 2 red men carring kegs on their backs, and on the main label it has John Jameson + Son in script. The bottle has never been open and is fully intact and sealed. There is a small scratch on the label but very insignificant. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

